# Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ?



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

see topic.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*








mmm 3.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wolf_GTI (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*

This is the latest Form Letter that I have received from Audi about the A3:
Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
We certainly appreciate your interest in the Audi A3. It was recently announced that the five-door version of the A3 will soon be available in North America, probably as part of the 2005 model year line. The S3 has not yet been scheduled for US/Canadian production.
In the meantime, if you would like more information on the Audi A3 you may view it with a text in English on the United Kingdom website: http://www.audi.co.uk. Please keep in mind that all information given is for that version only and does not apply to other countries. There is no U.S. or Canadian specific model at this time.
If we can help in any other way, please write again.
Otto
AudiTalk


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (Wolf_GTI)*








No 3-door


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

seems like a bad mistake to leave the 3 door at home. most buyer of expensive compact cars are doing so precisely because it is a coupe or hatch... having 5 doors is not going to be reason for people to buy this car. It will be performance, style, look etc. not 5 doors... the type of people who values 4 doors will not likely to check out the A3 anyway. They are shopping for something with a trunk.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTI1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI1.8* »_







No 3-door

Exactly!


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTIfreak)*

I totally agree that Audi needs to bring the 3-door to NA as well. I am more interested in the 5-door - but not the SportsBack!!! - as I'm old and sick of crawling into the back seat.
I want to see the 3-door and 5-door with nearly identical form just like the Golf. This is such a great car, I can't believe Audi is so out of touch with current trends in NA.
5-door friend of 3.....
D'


----------



## exS4 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (colucci)*

I'd love to have an S3, but since they're not available, I'm happy with my GTi!
It would be neat(although probably cost prohibitive)to install an S3 Dash/Interior in my GTi! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevjandon (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (exS4)*

Here is a real sighting with a photo (crappy photo):
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1102137
A true 2001 S3 (can't believe the car has been out for 3 years). 1.8t motor with 210 hp and all wheel drive. Blue (jazz blue/nauraggo blue) with black and blue leather interior. This thing was awesome all the way down to the brushed aluminum rear view mirrors. I saw it in person and met with the owner at a monthly GTG at our local VW dealership.
He is a German Native and had the car imported. It is kind of on a temporary visa. He can drive it here all he wants, but can not sell it as it has a European title. He was very well versed on the car and said if you want one, you can get one in Mexico for about 40,000.
I would sell my 20th in a heartbeat for this thing. It was awesome.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (kevjandon)*

No, no, no... here's a real sighting:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/16412.phtml 
Actual new generation Audi A3 *3-door* driving on the I-5. Three of them. 
Maybe there's hope, but I doubt it. It took us 4 years and couple of polls to get 20AE here. I don't see how Audi can give us the cream in the first offering and bring the 3-door 3.2l here.


----------



## daniel.ramirez (Nov 24, 2001)

Interesting...
Here in Mexico Audi carries the A3, check:
http://www.audi.com.mx/Audi/CW....html
Price range from: 22,000 to 43,500 (the S3).
Notice this is the previous A3 version, I was told around March next year they'll be selling the new version.


----------



## tacke_ryan (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (colucci)*








It really bums me out that Audi probably won't bring me a 3 door A3. I had the pleasure of renting one a couple weeks ago in Germany. It was only a lowly 1.6 with the stylish rental car hubcaps but it was truly a wonderful automobile. Although it was'nt really that fast, it handled excellent, accelerated decently and crused comfortably at 180 kph. The build quality was about the best I've ever seen. If Audi would offer it over here I definatly would buy one.


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (tacke_ryan)*

Here's the response I got from Audi Canada after writing them an email:

_Quote »_Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
We certainly appreciate your interest in the Audi A3. It was recently announced that the five-door version of the A3 will soon be available in North America, probably as part of the 2005 model year line. The S3 has not yet been scheduled for US/Canadian production.
In the meantime, if you would like more information on the Audi A3 you may view it with a text in English on the United Kingdom website: http://www.audi.co.uk. Please keep in mind that all information given is for that version only and does not apply to other countries. There is no U.S. or Canadian specific model at this time.
If we can help in any other way, please write again.
AudiTalk


Hopefully, they collect these customer emails, so everybody needs to write to them.


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (GTIfreak)*

post the e-mail address and most of us will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_post the e-mail address and most of us will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.audiusa.com/feedbac....html


----------



## VenomSLC (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (colucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colucci* »_I totally agree that Audi needs to bring the 3-door to NA as well. I am more interested in the 5-door - but not the SportsBack!!! - as I'm old and sick of crawling into the back seat.
I want to see the 3-door and 5-door with nearly identical form just like the Golf. This is such a great car, I can't believe Audi is so out of touch with current trends in NA.
5-door friend of 3.....
D'

Amen. We want a 5 door TDI Quattro. We just got a WRX wagon for the fun daily driver. Now we want another fun AWD with the MPG!


----------



## 4meezy (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (VenomSLC)*

i was in spain last week for the holiday. i totaly fell in love with the a3. i had no idea we'd be so lucky to get our hands on this fine car.
this may very well be my next car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (4meezy)*

5 door on the way? So your saying there's a chance!


----------



## VenomSLC (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (AtLastImports.com)*

This month's Road and Track has a picture of the A3 SportBreak which they say is coming here. It looks like an Audi Matrix. Not nearly as nice as the std 5 door.
Jim


----------



## tristeza (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (VenomSLC)*

i WANT one soooo bad.


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (tristeza)*

I dunno about the lack of an A3 3-door...I don't see that as a big issue. If that's what you want, then get a 3-door GTI with the sport suspension and 17s and it should fit the bill.
The real problem in the VW-Audi lineup is the lack of a sports 5-door hatch and the 5-door A3 would fit that very nicely. Even Ford has a 5-door SVT Focus now. And VW didn't even keep the 1.8T in the 5-door Golf for more than a year and a half. I guess it'd be nice to have both the 3 and 5 door A3s here, but the 3-door isn't as necessary to have here as much as the 5-door is.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (gti_matt)*

no 3 door kinda sucks, maybe we will see the A3 in like july like when we saw the new A8


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (gti_matt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti_matt* »_I dunno about the lack of an A3 3-door...I don't see that as a big issue. If that's what you want, then get a 3-door GTI with the sport suspension and 17s and it should fit the bill.

It is a big issue because the GTI won't come with the 3.2L V6, DSG and AWD and the 5-door A3 looks hideous. I wouldn't buy a GTI - too underpowered with a 2.0T - don't want to mod it either.

_Quote »_...I guess it'd be nice to have both the 3 and 5 door A3s here, but the 3-door isn't as necessary to have here as much as the 5-door is.

Not true - according to my (small) poll, most people on the Vortex seem to prefer the 3-door over the 5-door. So it would seem necessary for them to have the 3-door here rather than the 5-door. I for one would never buy a 5-door and I think I fit their buyer demographic quite nicely. I know a lot of people who feel the same, too - no 3-door, no Audi A3 for me.
Here's my nightmare scenario - AOA, as dumb as they are, only brings over the 5-door A3. No one buys it because it looks hideous and a majority of people would prefer the 3-door. They think - no one in NA wants to buy A3s so we wont bring over the 3-door. Doh!







I have a bad feeling this is what's going to happen.










_Modified by Grimnebulin at 3:51 PM 12-15-2003_


----------



## mk4-t04e (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Anyone know the status of the A3 coming to NA ? (Grimnebulin)*

I want this for next years christmas!


----------

